# Scottish Rite Children's Theatre



## Blake Bowden (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't have a clue about this little gem in Austin until last week:

http://www.scottishritechildrenstheatre.org/

I'm going to take the family there next weekend. Good wholesome entertainment for the lil' ones.


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

Something to look forward to go to in the future, most definitely.


----------

